# Trophy Rabbit Hunt



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

To-day Luckystrike, my wife and I went out for a long awaited rabbit hunt......My wife usually drops us off on some hilll top and picks us up at the bottom. Not to-day, man..I'm beat..
I took out a .22 and a .40 handgun ( in case of some hand to hand ) thinking I would get used to the .22 again for the upcoming Postal Target Shoot Contest created by *NHS*. Boy, that was a mistake !! Rabbits were running at 250 to 300 yards ahead of us...aim 9' high and 18' to the left or right to compensate for a _slight_ breeze.. :roll:  
I did manage to nail one at about 65 yards, but no hand gun shooting to-day. On the way out of the area we spotted two coyote's, one ran over the hill and the other just sat on his butt and watched us. :shock: ....... He was about 3' below the crest of the hill and we decided not to shoot knowing a major highway was on the other side. When we drove around to the other side there was a small group of ewe's with some new born lambs, not 150' from the coyotes. Good eat'in tonight !! 
It really was a beautiful day to-day and I'm glad to get out...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeez .45.................one  :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Jeez .45.................one  :wink: :mrgreen:


The winter sheep ate them all.. :shock: :shock:


----------

